# Is there such a device?



## parkerdog (Aug 17, 2011)

Was out fishing this morning, they weren't cooperating and I kept getting snagged. 

The water is down in the lake I fish and I got to thinking... Is there some kind of device or maybe a program for an android phone or something that would be gps capable that you could associate pictures with programmed points?

I thought it would be great to take a pic of the underwater cover now when low so that next year when it's back covered I could pull up to a spot and look at the pic and see which way the tree or whatever is laying. I never can remember each spot and at the least I would have an idea what my lure was snagged on!

These pics are to give you an idea of what I'm dealing with.

View attachment 2

View attachment 1


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 17, 2011)

I asked something similiar a while back and it was either make a manual waypoint on your GPS or paper chart it. Since the local river has been so low this year I've uncovered all sorts of neat spots.

Jamie


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 17, 2011)

Ranchero50 said:


> I asked something similiar a while back and it was either make a manual waypoint on your GPS or paper chart it. Since the local river has been so low this year I've uncovered all sorts of neat spots.
> 
> Jamie



You could do that, I just think I would like a picture to come up at the waypoints. I don't have an android phone but it sounds like a perfect app for one. 

Any programmers on here?


----------



## flatboat (Aug 17, 2011)

https://tasker.dinglisch.net/index.html 
just found this looks intresting


----------



## 79Stroker (Aug 17, 2011)

do you have google maps, you could use the buzz feature others would be able to see it but probably wouldn't know what they where looking at, also what about just creating a map again through google maps of where something is and you could title the waypoint of what the structure is and then take a picture and name the picture the same thing, it wouldn't be as easy but it would work, i use the second method for my hunting properties and it works for me


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 17, 2011)

Give "GPS Essentials" a look, I think it may have that capability. I've downloaded it, but haven't had a chance to play around with it yet.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 17, 2011)

Cool idea. Let us know if you come up with something that works.

Right now, I'm using a program called "aging memory".

I try to remember and usually forget. :shock:.....but I do have waypoints that work well.


----------



## flatboat (Aug 17, 2011)

fender , i think a lot of us more mature fishermen [ not old] are runnin the same program !


----------



## lswoody (Aug 17, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Cool idea. Let us know if you come up with something that works.
> 
> Right now, I'm using a program called "aging memory".
> 
> I try to remember and usually forget. :shock:.....but I do have waypoints that work well.




Yeah, I use the same program fender. Not to reliable.


----------



## bcbouy (Aug 17, 2011)

i read about an app a couple weeks ago.i think it was called ifish.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 17, 2011)

My Tracks

Waypoint Free


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 17, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> My Tracks



I just looked through the description but I don't think it lets you take pics and associate them. Just track on a map.

Close to what I'm thinking though. If they would let you put waypoints on the map you generate then be able to access the waypoints to view a picture you took of the area or object I'd be happy.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't stand Jimmy, but...FishNotes.

[color=#0000FF]https://www.fishnotes.com/screenshots.html[/color]


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 17, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> I can't stand Jimmy, but...FishNotes.
> 
> [color=#0000FF]https://www.fishnotes.com/screenshots.html[/color]



This sounds promising still nothing about recording a pic though with the waypoint. In the video it just says you can share pics on facebook.

I'll send them an email and see what kind of response I get or maybe they can tell me you can save a pic with your "fish on" 5 second thingy!


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's the email I sent that website, wonder if I'll get a response?

"Hello

Been looking at this app and I was wondering if I can record a picture at the specific fish on waypoint?

Reason I ask is because the lake I fish in is low right now and I wanted to take a pic of the brush piles that are exposed now so that next year when they are covered I would be able to go to the spots and be able to look at a pic so I can see what the brushpile looks like because my memory isn't what it used to be!

Thanks"


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 17, 2011)

parkerdog said:


> Here's the email I sent that website, wonder if I'll get a response?
> 
> "Hello
> 
> ...



Not hijacking your thread, but I was curios what part of Illinois you're in and what body of water are the pics from???


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 17, 2011)

If you google Rapatee IL and go north 1.5 miles I'm on that lake that runs along the highway on the east side. Old strip mine lake 35 miles or so west of Peoria.

In the middle pic you can just see back of the garage in the upper right.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 17, 2011)

It would be a little work ___ take a pic, download,open pic in paint & add waypoint,than save.Pic with waypoint.Be specific as to where waypoint was taken(at top of tree) :idea:


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 17, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> It would be a little work ___ take a pic, download,open pic in paint & add waypoint,than save.Pic with waypoint.Be specific as to where waypoint was taken(at top of tree) :idea:




I was meaning a gps waypoint. You can do that with paint?


----------



## brholth8 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have an andoid phone(an older one actually) and I hit the menu button while in camera mode. And right there it says gps on/off. So if its on and u take a pic it'll store it. Then when u click on it later it'll pop up and let you choose to view it on a map.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 18, 2011)

> I was meaning a gps waypoint. You can do that with paint?



Yup I have put notes on some of my pics with no problems =D>


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 18, 2011)

I took a picture of my living room last night using "GPS Essentials" from the Android Market. This morning I opened the picture, hit menu, then hit show on map, google maps opens in a half screen view the other half of the screen shows the info. Mine is set to show accuracy (9'), distance to target (13.4 miles), number of satellites (8/8), and ETA. 

You can customize the info to include:
Accuracy 
Altitude
Altitude made good 
Altitude to go
Average speed
Battery temp 
Battery voltage 
Battery level 
Bearing to
Bearing from
Climb
Course to 
Course from
Date
Declination
Distance
Distance covered
Distance to
ETA
Latitude
Longitude
Max altitude
Max speed
Minimum altitude
Minimum speed
Moon phase
Moon rise
Moon set
Number of satellites
Pace
Position
Speed
Stop Watch #1 and #2
Sunrise and sunset
Target
Target altitude, name, and slope
Tracking angle and speed
Trip #1 and #2
True speed
TTG
Turn


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 18, 2011)

devilmutt said:


> I took a picture of my living room last night using "GPS Essentials" from the Android Market. This morning I opened the picture, hit menu, then hit show on map, google maps opens in a half screen view the other half of the screen shows the info. Mine is set to show accuracy (9'), distance to target (13.4 miles), number of satellites (8/8), and ETA.
> 
> You can customize the info to include:
> Accuracy
> ...




This is kind of backwards from what I want to do. I'm wanting to be able to go to a specific point by the gps then call up the picture of structure or cover that I had taken when the water was low and cover was visible. 

Will essentials let you view your points on a map, be able to go to them and then open the picture associated with that point?


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 18, 2011)

I can open the program, touch the map icon and bring up google maps. The waypoint is shown on the map with a camera icon, when I touch that icon a menu comes up that gives the following options: use as target, edit details, move, delete, show image. When I touch "show image" the picture I took of my living room shows on the screen.

If I touch use as target it will take me to the waypoint "as the crow flies", not turn by turn, so I would think this would be perfect for finding waypoints on a body of water. I'm going to play with it a bit the next time I'm on the water.

"Edit details" gives the GPS coordinates.


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 18, 2011)

devilmutt said:


> I can open the program, touch the map icon and bring up google maps. The waypoint is shown on the map with a camera icon, when I touch that icon a menu comes up that gives the following options: use as target, edit details, move, delete, show image. When I touch "show image" the picture I took of my living room shows on the screen.
> 
> If I touch use as target it will take me to the waypoint "as the crow flies", not turn by turn, so I would think this would be perfect for finding waypoints on a body of water. I'm going to play with it a bit the next time I'm on the water.
> 
> "Edit details" gives the GPS coordinates.




Great, that sounds like what I want to do. Now I'm going to have to get an android phone or maybe one of the small tablets. Bigger screen that way. (or maybe not, just looked at some prices of the tablet)

Thanks!


----------



## 79Stroker (Aug 18, 2011)

what about a gps unit that has a camera built into


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 18, 2011)

79Stroker said:


> what about a gps unit that has a camera built into




Do they make those? I don't know I'll have to look around.

Edit:
I found a few cameras that have built in gps but it seems to be to "geo tag" the picture so when you are looking at your pictures you can find where they were taken or show other people on a map.

I'd like to be able to be on a lake and look at my gps location and see what pictures I have taken close to me. 
So far it looks like the "gps essentials" is in the lead but if I can find a separate device without having to upgrade my phone plan to data and buy a new phone it would be more cost effective in the long run I'm betting.


----------



## super_dork (Aug 18, 2011)

I am using the iPhone and have had good success with the built in picture geo tagging. I would assume that the Droid works the same. Basically, if you enable GPS tagging for your pictures, then it adds your current location to the metadata of the picture. Then you can use different software to view that info. On the iPhone, when I go to my pictures, I have a tab called Places. When I click there it shows pins on the map and If I zoom in to a specific location, it will show more pins that I can click on and see the picture from that spot.

I also have an app similar to the FishNotes app called Fishing Calendar by SIS Software in the iPhone. It's got a prime fishing times calendar and lets you add pictures of fish caught in specific places with info about the fish and it tags them on the map. You could do the same thing but just take pics of locations instead of fish.

Plus as mentioned, lots of the newer cameras come with GPS/Geo Tagging features built in.


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 18, 2011)

super_dork said:


> I am using the iPhone and have had good success with the built in picture geo tagging. I would assume that the Droid works the same. Basically, if you enable GPS tagging for your pictures, then it adds your current location to the metadata of the picture. Then you can use different software to view that info. On the iPhone, when I go to my pictures, I have a tab called Places. When I click there it shows pins on the map and If I zoom in to a specific location, it will show more pins that I can click on and see the picture from that spot.
> 
> I also have an app similar to the FishNotes app called Fishing Calendar by SIS Software in the iPhone. It's got a prime fishing times calendar and lets you add pictures of fish caught in specific places with info about the fish and it tags them on the map. You could do the same thing but just take pics of locations instead of fish.
> 
> Plus as mentioned, lots of the newer cameras come with GPS/Geo Tagging features built in.




Does any of that software allow you to see your current location in relation to where your geo tagged pictures are?


----------



## super_dork (Aug 18, 2011)

You know that's a good question. I remembered doing that before but I tried now and it only lets you see the points on the map and the associated pictures, but not your current location. There's another free app that I used for that. It's called Exif Wizard (the data stored in the picture is called Exif data). When you select a picture, you can open it in the map then see your current location and the location of the picture at the same time. Still doesn't show you all the pics locations on the map at the same time to let you choose which one you are closest to.


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 18, 2011)

OK, who's a software engineer?? There's the idea, just need to implement it!


----------



## Deadmeat (Aug 19, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Cool idea. Let us know if you come up with something that works.
> 
> Right now, I'm using a program called "aging memory".
> 
> I try to remember and usually forget. :shock:.....but I do have waypoints that work well.



Interesting. I'm using something similar that was developed by Arnold Schwarzenegger. It's called Partial Recall.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 19, 2011)

parkerdog said:


> OK, who's a software engineer?? There's the idea, just need to implement it!


You don't need a software engineer, you need Rube Goldberg


----------



## fender66 (Aug 19, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> parkerdog said:
> 
> 
> > OK, who's a software engineer?? There's the idea, just need to implement it!
> ...



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: =D> =D> =D>


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 19, 2011)

fender66 said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > parkerdog said:
> ...


I thought you'd appreciate that. :wink:


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 22, 2011)

Received this email today from the "GPS ESSENTIALS" web site.


"If you take a picture in GPS Essentials, the app will create a waypoint at your current location and associate the picture with this waypoint. You can then open the picture from the waypoint (Select "Show Image" from a specific waypoint) and open the waypoint from the picture (Select "Show on Map" from the picture viewer). "


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 22, 2011)

parkerdog said:


> Received this email today from the "GPS ESSENTIALS" web site.
> 
> 
> "If you take a picture in GPS Essentials, the app will create a waypoint at your current location and associate the picture with this waypoint. You can then open the picture from the waypoint (Select "Show Image" from a specific waypoint) and open the waypoint from the picture (Select "Show on Map" from the picture viewer). "


Was it signed "Rube Goldberg" ??? :wink:


----------



## wihil (Aug 22, 2011)

Some really neat features with those fancy phones. I'm just glad mine dials out! 

Cool ideas though, makes me want to hit the rivers!

C


----------

